# Chapped lips



## courtneyb (Sep 10, 2012)

Would diagnosis 528.5 be the correct diagnosis if the patient came in for chapped lips or is there a more appropriate code to use.  I am having a hard time finding a diagnisis for chapped lips  .  Thanks.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Sep 18, 2012)

try 709.8, other specified disorder of the skin. Although 528.5 could work also.


----------

